# More Questions From a Raw Newbie



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

1. Should I rinse/clean the meat before I give it to Tucker?

2. Do I leave the chicken skin on or take it off?

3. Do you wash your dog's feet after he/she has had them on meat? If so, what do you use? I don't really want raw meat germs on my couch, bed, etc. :frown:

4. Those of you who feed on a towel then wash it in your washing machine, do you wash it alone or with all your other family towels? (Sorry for such a lame question, but I'm feeling like I don't want to mix smelly meat juices with my bath towels???):yuck: Am I being too paranoid, LOL?

5. If a dog is allergic to a certain type of meat, what would the typical symptoms be?

6. Lonsdale says no frozen, Lew Olson says frozen is okay. What do I believe?

7. Lonsdale says raw veggies are okay; others say not okay. ???????????? I'm confused. I like to give Tucker small amounts of veggies (broccoli, carrots, purple cabbage) when I'm making a salad because he loves them so much. They seem to make nice little snacks.

8. Regarding the 8:1:1 ratio, how do I figure this out; my best guess?

9. Do I have to be concerned with the Calcium to Phosphorus ratio? 

10. How is ACV a benefit to our dogs?

Sorry for so many questions - I've been saving them up :smile:

Thank you all so much!!!

P.S. When I use the word "meat," that includes poultry. :tongue:


----------



## Mike916 (Apr 28, 2011)

Good post I'm on the fence about raw and these are very good questions


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

Mike916 said:


> Good post I'm on the fence about raw and these are very good questions


 Thank you Mike! I'm glad there are others who think the same way as me :smile:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

1)No need ro clean or rinse the meat you give him unless it is something you bought pre-packaged that is full of sodium. 

2) I have always fed chicken with skin on. If your pup needs to lose weight or has soft stools after eating chicken, try taking it off. 

3) No, we don't wash the dogs feet after they eat. They really don't use their feet much at alll, and if they do, their saliva is a good disinfectant for cleaning themselves! We do however spray the floor & counter with a 50/50 water/vinegar solution to clean up if we happen to drip or the dogs get their food on the floor. 

4) We do feed on a towel most of the time if we don't feed outside. I wash it about once a week and it gets washed with everything else in the household. The hot water from the wash machine and the soap should kill any harmful bacteria. :wink: 

5) Allergies...you might experience a lot of itching, hives, biting at legs & feet. Have not had an issue with any allergies on raw though. 

6) We have fed plenty of frozen meals with no ill effects. It does help slow them down and they seem to enjoy eating more when their meal is frozen or semi frozen. 

7) It is totally up to you if you want to *include* veggies in the diet. We still feed veggies & fruits as treats & put in their kongs but we don't count them as part of their meals. If you want to feed them as part of the meal, I'd look into a BARF style feeding...much more complicated, IMO.

8) 80/10/10....balance over time. Nothing has to be exact. Adjust the bone & meat according to stools. Try to get about 10% organ over a weeks time. We feed organ a couple times a week and try to get it somewhat close but its not an exact science. Too much bone and poops will be crumbly & dry. Too little bone and you'll have loose stools or diarrhea. 

9) I think as long as you're feeding a good variety and not too much bone there is no need to be worried about that. 

10) ACV has all sorts of health benefits. Here is a good link to it: 

Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs | Benefits of ACV

Hope this helps!


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

All awesome questions that I'd love to know too...

I don't know how this will work, but I'm planning on putting an old ratty t-shirt on my pup (and using a hair tie to twist and knot it on their back) to avoid getting it all over his/her fur. Maybe that's an option, especially with the white fur.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I can't answer everything but I will tell you what we do. We have been raw feeding about 1 year 4 collies and a sheltie.

1. Should I rinse/clean the meat before I give it to Tucker? I don't bother rinsing meat unless I am trying to defrost it fast.

2. Do I leave the chicken skin on or take it off? When you first start out take the sking off so they don't get loose stools but as they get used to it leave more and more on.

3. Do you wash your dog's feet after he/she has had them on meat? If so, what do you use? I don't really want raw meat germs on my couch, bed, etc. No they clean themselves - and yes i have 2 kids and we are all fine. We have pergo and just steam mop every other day.

4. Those of you who feed on a towel then wash it in your washing machine, do you wash it alone or with all your other family towels? (Sorry for such a lame question, but I'm feeling like I don't want to mix smelly meat juices with my bath towels???) Am I being too paranoid, LOL? I throw everything in together. It is just meat. I clean my kitchen towels that may have meat germs on it in the regular wash also.

5. If a dog is allergic to a certain type of meat, what would the typical symptoms be? I believe itching and chewing spots is one sign.

6. Lonsdale says no frozen, Lew Olson says frozen is okay. What do I believe? I sometimes feed frozen with no problems 0 but I never feed frozen to puppies as it can give them cramps.

7. Lonsdale says raw veggies are okay; others say not okay. ???????????? I'm confused. I like to give Tucker small amounts of veggies (broccoli, carrots, purple cabbage) when I'm making a salad because he loves them so much. They seem to make nice little snacks. I don't think veggies are a big deal. They are not a necessary part if the diet. But mine love a little fruit when I am cutting some up. As long as it doesn't take away from them eating their meat, bone and organ in suffient quantity we have not had a problem.

8. Regarding the 8:1:1 ratio, how do I figure this out; my best guess? Usually a guess just remember the majority should be meat with a little bone a little organ. Check your dog's stool, if it is very dry and crumbly you need more meat, if it is very loose you probably need more bone or are feeding too much food.

9. Do I have to be concerned with the Calcium to Phosphorus ratio? The only time I worry about that is for a whelping or nursing female. Otherwise feeding whole prey is perfect.

. How is ACV a benefit to our dogs? I don't use ACV but others do and I know there are benefits. Hopefully someone else will chime in soon.


I hope this helps a little. I think before you start raw you tend to worry about alot of little things and once you get going you realize it is not that hard and not a real big deal. You will love the benefits to your dogs health and appearance though.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

nortknee said:


> All awesome questions that I'd love to know too...
> 
> I don't know how this will work, but I'm planning on putting an old ratty t-shirt on my pup (and using a hair tie to twist and knot it on their back) to avoid getting it all over his/her fur. Maybe that's an option, especially with the white fur.


I promise you its not that messy. With the average everyday stuff its not a big deal. They might get a little bit of stuff around their face but their tongue does a decent job of cleanup! :wink:


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

TuckersMom said:


> 1. Should I rinse/clean the meat before I give it to Tucker?
> 
> 2. Do I leave the chicken skin on or take it off?
> 
> ...


1) No.

2) I usually don't some off when starting, but when transitioned, it stays on.

3) No. My boys are trained to eat in there bowls. (except new pup, but he doesn't get it on himself.)

4) We wash the towel alone, but won't be needing it much longer since the pup will learn to eat from the bowl soon. 

5) It is extremely rare to have a dog be allergic to a single source of protein, but you'll know if he/she's allergic. I believe symptoms are biting at there paws, itchy skin, ect ect.. google dog food allergy symptoms.

6) Not sure what this questions means exactly, but we thaw out our kiddo's foods. Sometimes we forget and have to thaw out quickly, leaving it partially frozen, but never feed solid frozen.

7) Veggies are up to you. We feed our dogs a prey model raw diet.. so meat, bones, and organs only! 

8) 80% meat, 10% bone, 10% organs. They are just a guideline to follow. My boys require a LOT more bone or else they get runny stools. Just feed, and watch your dogs poo.  "Its all in the poo!!!"   

9) Good question. Not to sure. We raised our Mastiff pup on different types of meat sources. Didn't worry about it, and he's doing AMAZING! 

10) I have NO idea about ACV. Sorry. 

Good luck!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Whoops.. looks like questions were already answered. LOL. In the time I was typing all that, many people answered already. hahaa


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

TuckersMom said:


> 1. Should I rinse/clean the meat before I give it to Tucker?
> No, I don't worry about it
> 
> 2. Do I leave the chicken skin on or take it off?
> ...



Hope this helps a little!!!


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

oops, oh well i chimed in as well. I started answering q's then had to package some thawing turkey necks then got distracted and forgot what I was doing. By the time I finished replying I was beat to the punch...oh well lol!!


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

Everyone answered your questions well already, so I am just going to answer your question about allergies. The symptoms vary. They can include diarrhea, vomiting, hot spots, red, inflamed skin, licking/chewing at skin, licking excessively and/or biting at paws, extreme itching, sleepier than normal/not as much energy, and possibly ear infections. I feel like adding that I haven't heard of any dogs that are allergic to raw meat, though I'm sure it's probably possible. Spike was allergic to cooked chicken and beef. He has absolutely no problem with them raw.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

TuckersMom said:


> 1. Should I rinse/clean the meat before I give it to Tucker?
> 
> 2. Do I leave the chicken skin on or take it off?
> 
> ...


1. It completely depends on if he likes it rinsed off... there isn't really any reason to except to satisfy your own peace of mind. I used to, I do not anymore dogs eat much worse things than a bit of nastiness on a hunk of meat.

2. I remove the skin from chicken as it is quite heavy and fatty, not because of loose stools, but because of 16 oz that my boy gets per day, nearly 5oz of the chicken was skin/fat, it was just too much and proved to be causing problems in my boys skin.

3. I don't he is a pansy and won't touch anything wet with his feet. If Tucker is messy clean him up with some Diluted Distilled white vinegar.

4. You're being a bit paranoid :lol: We feed straight out of a bowl or on a large plate on our dining room linoleum then just use a vinegar water solution to mop 

5. Itching, rashes, diarrhea, and sometimes if it really doesn't agree with them some vomiting may occur.

6. I have never had a problem with frozen meals, in fact we used them to slow him down a bit and it worked.

7. He eats grass outside i figure thats all the veggies he needs 

8. The best gauge is going to be his stools, there isn't a really accurate way to gauge how much bone or meat is on a particular piece unless you strip it and weigh them every time. 80/10/10 is merely a rough outline of how to feed. some weeks you may feed more bone, or less just balance over time, and you won't have to worry about it.

9. I've looked into it, i've read up on it, but as long as they are getting a good variety of bones they are fine imo.

10. ACV is great, we use it daily with Tobi, he gets 2 teaspoons in his food mixed with animal blood, and water so he drinks it right up. we use it as we have problems with yeasty paws, and an unknown allergen that has caused him trouble on his coat and it has cleared both of those problems up for the most part.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

TuckersMom said:


> 1. Should I rinse/clean the meat before I give it to Tucker?


No, soaking enhanced meats can help draw out the solutes but other than that there's no need.



> 2. Do I leave the chicken skin on or take it off?


For the first week during transition I recommend removing it, or if your dog is having diarrhea, or if they need to lose weight. Skin is rich in healthy fats that are good for dogs. 



> 3. Do you wash your dog's feet after he/she has had them on meat? If so, what do you use? I don't really want raw meat germs on my couch, bed, etc. :frown:


My dogs clean themselves off. They usually spend a good deal of time licking their own feet off. Unless they get really dirty or they have meat juice in a spot they cannot reach I just use a warm rag to wipe it off. No need to put cleaners on my girls. I'm sorry to say it, but your dog is a walking germ producing machine whether you feed raw or not. Germs are everywhere, even the "deadly" ones found on raw foods. Just a fact of life. 



> 4. Those of you who feed on a towel then wash it in your washing machine, do you wash it alone or with all your other family towels? (Sorry for such a lame question, but I'm feeling like I don't want to mix smelly meat juices with my bath towels???):yuck: Am I being too paranoid, LOL?


When we feed the girls inside they are trained to eat on their dog beds primarily. The beds have removable covers that get washed every other week or so. Again, the girls spend a good deal of time licking their dog beds clean of any trace of food. I wash the dog beds all on their own. But towels I use to clean up meat messes go in with everything else. The only thing I don't recommend washing together with things are towels used to clean up fishy stuff. Somehow towels used to clean up fish stink more LOL...



> 5. If a dog is allergic to a certain type of meat, what would the typical symptoms be?


Typical allergic reaction symptoms like itchiness but honestly, I haven't heard of a dog being legitimately allergic to raw meats. 



> 6. Lonsdale says no frozen, Lew Olson says frozen is okay. What do I believe?


I feed frozen to partially frozen meats on occasion...I don't see any adverse effects from it. 



> 7. Lonsdale says raw veggies are okay; others say not okay. ???????????? I'm confused. I like to give Tucker small amounts of veggies (broccoli, carrots, purple cabbage) when I'm making a salad because he loves them so much. They seem to make nice little snacks.


I don't feed veggies because I don't think they're necessary and they tend to give my dogs loose stool. But that is completely up to the individual. If your dog seems to like them and they don't cause your dog any upset, go all for it. 



> 8. Regarding the 8:1:1 ratio, how do I figure this out; my best guess?


Feed mostly raw meaty bones, raw chunks of whole meats, and some organs from a variety of animals. 



> 9. Do I have to be concerned with the Calcium to Phosphorus ratio?


Not if you feed mostly raw meaty bones, whole raw meat chunks and some organs. 



> 10. How is ACV a benefit to our dogs?


I have no clue. Many people say they see benefits but I haven't ever used it.



> Sorry for so many questions - I've been saving them up :smile:
> 
> Thank you all so much!!!
> 
> P.S. When I use the word "meat," that includes poultry. :tongue:


Don't be sorry for so many questions! The more questions you ask, the more you learn and the more other people can benefit from it! Best of luck and hope this helps!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

And I simply want to add what Bill would say. Don't worry so much. When I start to worry that I don't have enough variety, I just think well, people feed there dogs Iams or Pro Plan worst Science Diet and nothing else and know one thinks a thing about it. Including most Vets.

On the germ thing well, I think about one time when Ecoli (sp) was in the news allot and my sister asked the vet about it and he said I really don't think you have to worry about it. You have grown up around cow poop and have an immunity it. I think sometimes people keep things toooo clean and we don't get immune to germs anymore. When I was a kid and we were docking or branding and took a break to have a snack we didn't wash our hands. We are all healthy no one ever got Ecoli or salmonilla.

Don't sweat the small stuff so much. And if I knew how to do a smiley face I would give you a wink.


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

Northwoods10 said:


> 1)No need ro clean or rinse the meat you give him unless it is something you bought pre-packaged that is full of sodium.
> 
> 2) I have always fed chicken with skin on. If your pup needs to lose weight or has soft stools after eating chicken, try taking it off.
> 
> ...


Yes, it DID help very much; thank you! :smile:


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

Liz said:


> I can't answer everything but I will tell you what we do. We have been raw feeding about 1 year 4 collies and a sheltie.
> 
> 1. Should I rinse/clean the meat before I give it to Tucker? I don't bother rinsing meat unless I am trying to defrost it fast.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your help! I have a question about what you said in your answer to #8. "The majority should be meat with a little bone and a little organ." From reading this forum, it sounds like people give their dogs more bone than meat. Sample meals always have bone mentioned, so I'm a little confused. Regarding stool, Tucker's has been pretty good until recently. Last night he had a boney, white one, and this morning he had a gooey, brown one and he appeared constipated.


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

AdrianVall said:


> 1) No.
> 
> 2) I usually don't some off when starting, but when transitioned, it stays on.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

Nani said:


> Hope this helps a little!!!


Yes, your answers helped very much; thank you!


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

Paws&Tails said:


> Everyone answered your questions well already, so I am just going to answer your question about allergies. The symptoms vary. They can include diarrhea, vomiting, hot spots, red, inflamed skin, licking/chewing at skin, licking excessively and/or biting at paws, extreme itching, sleepier than normal/not as much energy, and possibly ear infections. I feel like adding that I haven't heard of any dogs that are allergic to raw meat, though I'm sure it's probably possible. Spike was allergic to cooked chicken and beef. He has absolutely no problem with them raw.


Thank you! :smile:


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

Tobi said:


> 1. It completely depends on if he likes it rinsed off... there isn't really any reason to except to satisfy your own peace of mind. I used to, I do not anymore dogs eat much worse things than a bit of nastiness on a hunk of meat.
> 
> 2. I remove the skin from chicken as it is quite heavy and fatty, not because of loose stools, but because of 16 oz that my boy gets per day, nearly 5oz of the chicken was skin/fat, it was just too much and proved to be causing problems in my boys skin.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that helpful information :smile:


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> No, soaking enhanced meats can help draw out the solutes but other than that there's no need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for saying that. I feel like I'm being a pest  Yes, you did help me; thank you!


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

Herzo said:


> And I simply want to add what Bill would say. Don't worry so much. When I start to worry that I don't have enough variety, I just think well, people feed there dogs Iams or Pro Plan worst Science Diet and nothing else and know one thinks a thing about it. Including most Vets.
> 
> *Very good thought! That makes me feel better *
> 
> ...


*I don't know how to do a wink either, so I'll give you a big smile :smile:*


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

I think most people here feed more meat as opposed to bone, except in the very beginning when you're introducing raw.

1. Should I rinse/clean the meat before I give it to Tucker? - If the meat is enhanced then yes, otherwise no.

2. Do I leave the chicken skin on or take it off? - leave it on unless you are having loose stool problems

3. Do you wash your dog's feet after he/she has had them on meat? If so, what do you use? I don't really want raw meat germs on my couch, bed, etc. :frown: - I don't wash their feet, but they usually don't get them very messy. Sometimes I put their beards up in clips, depending on what they're eating.

4. Those of you who feed on a towel then wash it in your washing machine, do you wash it alone or with all your other family towels? (Sorry for such a lame question, but I'm feeling like I don't want to mix smelly meat juices with my bath towels???):yuck: Am I being too paranoid, LOL? - I don't feed on a towel but I wash the dog and cat blankets/beds/toys/etc once a week in a separate load to anything else. But I'm a feak. It's not really necessary.

5. If a dog is allergic to a certain type of meat, what would the typical symptoms be? - Itchiness, infections/red skin, bowel issues etc.

6. Lonsdale says no frozen, Lew Olson says frozen is okay. What do I believe? - I normally feed at least partially defrosted, once in awhile frozen and so far no ill effects. 

7. Lonsdale says raw veggies are okay; others say not okay. ???????????? I'm confused. I like to give Tucker small amounts of veggies (broccoli, carrots, purple cabbage) when I'm making a salad because he loves them so much. They seem to make nice little snacks. - I don't feel veggies are needed in the diet, but very occasionally I will give small pieces of veggies or blueberries as a treat. Not very often, though.

8. Regarding the 8:1:1 ratio, how do I figure this out; my best guess? - You can measure meat and organ out, I find out the approximate meat/bone ratio for certain cuts and adjust from there.

9. Do I have to be concerned with the Calcium to Phosphorus ratio? - I think you do, and I've been meaning to ask this myself because I would like a more elaborate answer.

10. How is ACV a benefit to our dogs? - I haven't looked too much into this and haven't given ACV to the pets.

Sorry for so many questions - I've been saving them up :smile: - No problem, lots of questions are good!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you have gotten some great answers.....i agree with most of them...

the one thing i've learned is to keep my dogs away from anything with sugar. it's so bad for their teeth...their gums, their mouths and their digestive balance...

veggies and fruit all have sugar in them.....so i can never recommend feeding them.....even though i have great respect for tom lonsdale.


----------

